# EFI Conversion Kit for E16, who wants one?



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

Was thinking about marketing the EFI E16 Conversion Kit to you guys, what do you all think? If you want me to do it, I got to have enough support for it, it will probably run close to 400 to 500 because of the rarity of the manifold and the labor required etc. etc, what do you all think, would you buy it if I made it... Granted, all you would need to do is supply the fuel pump and make the connections *which would be convienetly marked... * if I get enough support, I will begin to make official orders for the kits... like over 10 people


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I dunno, tempting, but i'm still thinking Webber.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Weber cost me about $250 by the time it was all done, including a $60 distributor from eBay and a $30 used Weber. Unless you can find those deals again (I haven't seem them since), you're going to spend $300+ to get the Weber up and running. For the extra 100-200 you'd be better off with EFI if the system works decently. The Weber works decently and is better than stock, but the EFI system has many advantages (cold weather drivability, efficiency, total power under the curve, etc...)


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

what's included in the kit


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey superhatch quote me on an ECU,wiring harness,MAF + all sensors needed but i already got the manifold  that would be nice to have a prepared harness for my E15t swap...  only missing thing would be the SAFC  and the fuel pump wich ill get next week !!


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

comp 100
maf 50
throttle body 50
harness 100
coolant temp sensor 20
labor 50
fuel pump 100
the fuel pump, coolant temp sensor are new, every thing else you get from a junk yard, it will be tested to make sure everything works before it is sold to the public!! it also comes with the carbon canister and coil. I'm including labor in there because it takes about 10 hours to set everything up to make sure it's right, (This is a no joke type thing when you've got to constantly test it out) for you guys to set it up it would take about 4... becuase you have to convert the fuel lines and just misc. stuff that...it would be a plug and play type thing... so you're looking at about 485 (includes shipping) pay half now to buy parts and then the other half upon completion (after you get it)... that's that!! ^_^ Lemme know and I'll start taking orders...


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Carb 4 life or EFI?*

I think it is great. I have purchased (4) carburetors from Nissan installed @ $1,300.00 a pop. Now the one I have is bad again. A used aftermarket carb will cost about/around $125-150.00, and a reman carb will set you back about/aroun $300-350.00, still install rates need to be discussed. I plan to go EFI soon. Besides I could have had a sweet motor swap too with all of the money I have waisted on usless carbs over the years. Carbs are the past and I had a choice between F/I or a carbed Sentra, my dad kept saying get the carbed one, boy was that a mistake. Because I plan to do a F/I motor swap the fact that it is going into a once carbureted car makes it just a bit more work because of the fuel pump type and the fuel tank. So I have to get a tank from a Pulsar or fuel injected Sentra now. [email protected] -Greg


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

I was wondering, is there any chances that the EFI conversion kit would work with my E13?

Edit:
If it does, mine will be the first EFI E13 in malaysia...heh..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

should work but fueling will be way too much with the Ecu of the ga16de... youll have to lean it alot !!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*EFI stuff*

Well really, just grab everything from the intake manifold foward from andy E16I along with the harness, ECU, go pedal cable, fuel tank, & pump and walla! You have all the parts, now just install them or pay a mechanic to do it! -Greg


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

that would be TBI... not EFI as in 4 injector  and still would inject too much for the 1.3l


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Oops!*

Sorry Mart, you are right. Oh, I'm just carb crazy!


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

if were to get a twin weber setup for a E16, what type is recommended?

i'm intending to put in a twin dcoe36...but any weber adapter for E16?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

wait....u mean u can find an E16 here in malaysia? where you found it?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

check the sticky thread into the E/Ca series just below the b11-12 section


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

sunnyb11 said:


> *wait....u mean u can find an E16 here in malaysia? where you found it? *


yup...from a fren in a N13, complete with gearbox n carb...only cost me RM800, he's planning a SR project in the N13.

so guys.....any way to boost the maximum power of an E16?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah throw it out and buy a CA18DE


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*E16S*

Dude, I have an E16S and if you lived closer to me you could have it. Just get it out of the car w/the tranny too! 77k on it dealer serviced all papers from day one.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

What transmission does it have?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Idunno?*

1987 Nissan Sentra SE E16S carbureted front wheel drive 5 speed with clutch.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Call me?*

If your lond distance is free or just call me on weekends 301-509-6176 or mail me at home [email protected] -Greg
You have to figure out how to remove though I have no clue.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that's a different transmission than I currently have, but Blown or Myet could probably ring in with specifics on that.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Tranny?*

Dude, if you have an E series motor they are all the same. I do know it will fit your car if you have an E15, E16, E15ET E16S, or E16I it will fit your car. The only diff with the SE Sentra is the gearing is different in the tranny. Otherwise same axles and same everything, though I am not trying to PUSH it on nobody, a person want it come casually get it, otherwise I do not mind keeping it where it is. Heck I do not really drive it and have not driven it for a good four years though it's a very nice car! -Greg


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

The transmissions were not all the same. I'm trying to remember exactly, but as I recall the B12 Sentra's used a different and slightly stronger transmission than the N12 (83-86 I think) Pulsar. The B12 trans is known for problems with 5th gear popping out, although the fix doesn't sound too difficult. I'm not sure if there are differences in shift linkage, clutch linkage, axles, etc. that will cause problems in converting to that trans on my Pulsar, but the transmission isn't identical. It may be a very easy conversion, but I'd like to hear from BlownB310 about the details before I consider proceeding with anything. I'll send him a PM if he doesn't see this in the next day or so.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Tranny?*

Bro, take your time and do the research. I am in no rush to part out. Though from what I know other than the E15ET, and E15T there is really no diff? The Sentra SE and Pulsar turbo have different grearing inside (more for performance). The turbo Pulsar (E15ET & E15T) have the same performance gearing just a bigger clutch disc. Do your thing Bro, and hit me when you are ready. 
-Greg 301-509-6176


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

tranny were 30A and 31A the 31 is tougher than the other one ... as for clutch size blown said the 2 would fit the casing... gear ratio is another story...but from SE wich i dont know the existence, shouldnt be different than any other 31a in yards...


----------



## nibroc44 (Jun 27, 2011)

i have an 86 Sentra with an e16 and five speed. it has a carb its federal emissions not California (where i am at) it wont pass smog because the carb and i don't even want to mess with it would this EFI conversion be worth it and allow me to pass smog?? please any help would be great.


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

It might help you pass, but you might have to explain how you go the whole thing to work. The emissions inspector told me I had to go to the DEQ (Department of emissions quality (here in virginia)) and I had to explain where everything came from. They then told me that I had to have all of the emissions parts from an 85(or 86, I can't remember) and also from a 91 Nissan sentra (because I used the computer from it) and some other red-tape crap... I would check what the local laws are (and I know California is a pain in the ass) Most states have a rule that if you spend over a certain amount ($500 or so in VA) on emissions repairs and you can't get your car to pass, then you can get a waiver for the next few years. If you know someone who can hook you up then you can just get a waiver and be on your way... 

The problem is with these cars is that they are old and have carbs on them. The carbs suck so bad when it comes to emissions that you're not going to pass unless you make sure that everthing is new/near new (carb, cat, plugs, air filter, fuel filter, etc)

EFI is so much more efficient, but like I said, I think you'll have a problem expalining how you got your EFI to run right.

Last resort is get some historical tags (Federal law is 25 years and above so CA can't touch you) and you are right on the cusp. Good luck!


----------



## nibroc44 (Jun 27, 2011)

alright thank you yea cali is strict as hell and it just sucks


----------

